# Need help, JD 2305



## lmholmes11 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello all, well one of my radiator fan blades hit the back side of the radiator causing a leak. A new radiator is $452. Ouch

Does anyone know of somewhere online to get one cheaper, or a used one? Does anyone have one they would want to sell? Thank you very much.

It is part number: LVA802036


----------

